# can i take solpadeine when taking clomid?



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks ladies.jo


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Solpadeine contains paracetamol and codeine so should be fine but perhaps you should double check with a pharmacist if unsure.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Its fine to take Solpadeine with the Clomid: no interaction and wont cause any problems!  (I'm a hospital based pharmacist: so sad isnt it, me even thinking about drug issues when I'm off work!)

Lena


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

that's brilliant lena, thanks for that - i have this deep aching headache and it is distracting me from playing playstation!! all the best. jox


----------

